# Celtics



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Celtics world camps what do you think of that. Personally im glad they beat the lakers.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good that they brought some pride back to a franchise that kinda seemed to fall off the map when I was growing up... just never heard much about the Celts during the 90's. It was all Rockets, Bulls, Blazers... I don't know though.... not following basketball much, I may have missed something.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Loved watching Kobe and the "Zen Master" get their butts handed to them. Pride goeth before the fall!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad that koby didn't win it. Now we dont have to hear how koby the mvp won it for his team. The big three should have been the mvp.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

As I alluded to in another post, I think the NBA finals are a good example of how poor the officiating was. It was in fact bad enough to lend credibility to the claim of game manipulation thorough the referees. 

What am I talking about? 

Look at the foul discrepancy in ALL of the games (home vs. visitor)
Look at the foul discrepancy in the games that the Lakers won


Boston was obviously the better team, they were the better team all series long, all year long for that matter. The game the Lakers won at home was a joke, they never should have even been on the same floor. 

This is coming from someone who hates the east coast teams and didn't care who won this year.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I have to say something for the lakers if no one else will. They came back over the past year or two from going 500 or under to the NBA finals. They deserve some credit, and even though some won't admit it kobe was a big part. It's true they were outplayed in the finals, but the Celtics got taken to a game seven by the hawks if I remember right? They aren't the superstar team everyone makes them out to be. Gota cheer for the one who got us out, makes us look better if they win it all, right?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

billybass23 said:


> I guess I have to say something for the lakers if no one else will. They came back over the past year or two from going 500 or under to the NBA finals. They deserve some credit, and even though some won't admit it kobe was a big part. It's true they were outplayed in the finals, but the Celtics got taken to a game seven by the hawks if I remember right? They aren't the superstar team everyone makes them out to be. Gota cheer for the one who got us out, makes us look better if they win it all, right?


Celtics came from one of the worst teams last year to winning it, it don't get more extreme than that.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

They were not high on my list of teams I wanted to win, but I am very anti-kobe bryant, so anyone was better than the lakers.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Celtics came from one of the worst teams last year to winning it, it don't get more extreme than that.[/quote]

yea that's true, I'll give them that, but they also just crafted a totally different team than last year. Just traded up.


----------

